# How do you un-give-up



## Cat Dancer (May 8, 2013)

If you'd given up and were pretty sure you were at the end and you let things go and get really bad (house, yard, etc.) and then you kind of decide maybe it isn't your time yet, how do you even begin to fix the things you've let go?  I am overwhelmed. Very, very overwhelmed and on my own with no help.


----------



## MHealthJo (May 8, 2013)

*Re: how do you un-give-up*

I know this isn't the focus of what you're talking about CD, and I'm not saying what you're asking isn't valid. I might have some thoughts on that in a minute.

But first, it strikes me, before we talk about that - do you think that at the moment these things are where a lot of energy and effort would best be focused and used?

Do you get in trouble if things like the house and yard are not up to a certain 'standard'?

Do you think you are physically or mentally well enough, strong enough, and energetic enough to keep these things up to a high standard right now, particularly by yourself?

Does your husband help, or at least do a lot of the yard stuff like many husbands do (if how the yard looks is important to them)?


----------



## GDPR (May 8, 2013)

Cat Dancer said:


> how do you even begin to fix the things you've let go?



Wow,CD,I have been searching online for the answer to that question,because I have been wondering how myself.I don't remember where I saw it,but it said to try not to look at the whole picture,because it's too overwhelming.It said to divide everything up into manageable sections.

I tried to start on the inside of my house first,and chose to start in the kitchen,but it just felt too overwhelming to even begin.So I am thinking maybe I should divide the kitchen into sections,like maybe try and start in one corner.

Sorry if this doesn't help you.I get overwhelmed just thinking about getting started.


----------



## Budoaiki (May 8, 2013)

*Re: How do you un-give-upH*

Hi cd,

Well I'd suggest Starting with the small easily manageable tasks then once you've completed some of them the larger ones won't seem daunting.


----------

